# Goliath A.X.I.S



## Feyd888 (Jun 4, 2010)

Has anyone here heard of A.X.I.S by Goliath? cant find anything on them. Lots of diffrent Goliath clubs but just not these ones. Just picked up an 11 piece set from a local store. set includes a 460cc 12* square driver, square 3 and 5 woods, square 3 and 4 "hybrids", and irons 5 thru PW. all clubs have Goliath ultralight, regular flex carbon shafts. this set is far nicer than the 20+ year old hand-me-downs I'm upgrading from. got them 80% off sticker because the store was trying to unload a bunch of last years lefty sets. paid 150 for the 11 clubs and couldnt be happier so far. tomorow will be the true test. Have a 3:30 tee time for 18 holes after work. Cant wait


----------

